# PO Box Setup in the marina



## PaulBrundle (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi, looking to set up a PO box in Dubai Marina area, I live near the yacht club can anyone help?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Paul

You will need to set up the PO Box through the Dubai municipality. Here are specific instructions pulled from the Dubai.ae website: Rent a P.O Box in Dubai

Documents Required for Emirates Post P.O:
• Passport copy with residency stamp (passport must be valid for at least 6 months)
• Two passport photos
• A completed form you can find at the post office.
•You can also rent a P.O. Box online at :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE.

For Individuals 
Annual rent of AED 200+50 for subscription, so a total of AED 250 per year.
(add AED 10 for every key you need)
For Companies
Annual rent of AED 500+50 for subscription, so a total of AED 550 per year
(add AED 10 for every key you need)

Procedure:
Take the above mentioned documents and the required fees to the post office near you and you can get the keys to your box right away.
For more information, please visit :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE

-md000/Mike


----------



## suzieq123 (Oct 10, 2011)

Am I correct in understanding that there is no home mail service and that you need to get a PO box?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

suzieq123 said:


> Am I correct in understanding that there is no home mail service and that you need to get a PO box?


As I mentioned in the previous post, read the government of dubai website on it:

Rent a P.O Box in Dubai

Above the part that I pasted directly from the website, it clearly says:

"In the UAE, mail is not usually delivered to home addresses with mail usually being delivered by Emirates Post to P.O Boxes........Emirates Post does have options for home delivery of mail for additional payments. Subscribing to Ezimail Bronze for AED 3,500 per year ensures once a week mail pick-up and home delivery, Ezimail Silver for AED 6,000 ensures thrice a week mail pick-up and home delivery; Ezimail Gold for AED 12,000 provides upto six times a week mail pick-up and delivery.

In January 2011, a private company called Emir Mail has begun offering to deliver mail to post boxes fixed outside your home; with the service starting in the Palm Jumeirah area. For about AED 3,500 mail can be delivered thrice a week."

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Empost has also advertised a home delivery service for the last year or so. It's hideously expensive though. Something like AED 5,000 per year....


----------

